# Question about Amtrak lounge in LA Union Station



## maurice davis (Jun 26, 2020)

Is the Amtrak lounge at Los Angeles Union Station open for passengers in view of the current virus issues.


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Jun 27, 2020)

As of 6/17, yes. I was offered a snack pack and the full assortment of drinks. Things are supposed to be served by the attendant, but they can’t be everywhere at the same time and they know it. On the night I was there waiting for the Texas Eagle/Sunset Limited, we had a very nice lady who used to be in the Riverside reservation office. It was very nice to talk to her and learn her perspective of the Florida call center. I could go into details but I believe we all know how the conversation went.


----------

